# Jake - Rottweiler



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

Here's the lovely Jake that's been terrorising our lot with his giant paws!


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

He looks adorable,what great expression his face has luv the 3rd pic down


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Now thats one adorable dog 

and I have to agree , the third pic down is a winner , lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

God he looks huge but he is gorgeous xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Wat a good looking lad he is... i to luv the third pic down...bloody handsome.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

lovely indeed... great rott you have there...


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh wow what a cutie!!! The expressions are gorgeous! 

xxx Joey


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Aww how can such a handsome lad be terrorising you  he's gorgeous, love the 3rd piccy as well


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww he's so cute!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hes just beautiful such kind eyes hes adorable.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Jakes very Handsome he looks like a big softy!!!


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

My my, he is a good lookin' fella!


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

nice looking boy i do like rotties nice to see one that doesnt look like its on steroids or just fat lol nice dog .


----------

